# First Day at Obed class



## Sadiesdream (Jul 11, 2008)

Today was exciting for Sadir to say the least. When we arrived at Obedience school here in Cumming ,GA Sadie went crazy. She noticed all the dogs ranging from small to large and I could tell she was REALLY excited. Sadie is a smart girl, she has always been a fast learner and she loves peoples attention just like all Goldens. But today even after I spoke so highly of her, she seemed to want to do her own thing for the first part of the day. I'm not spending TONS of money on this class but its 8 weeks long for $120, you get training materials and properly sized training collar for your dog, so its not all that bad, some schools in the area are alot more.

So the classes are small which I love, means ALOT less distractions for her to find. Classes are limited to only 6 dogs all the same size. Honestly, as I started listening and learning new techniques, I realized I've been training Sadie wrong the entire time. Yes it worked but now I'm having to change directions with alot of stuff and after being explained what I was doing, man I felt like a bad "pack leader". I was sorta in shock, and as the class went on it was like Sadie and I connected and she looked up at me and I looked at her at the same time, and my wife said she noticed I had an ohh crap look on my face. :doh: I learned alot today and so did Sadie. I have to say this will be a large step for us to bond together and to have a much stronger connection. I desire that with her more then she could imagine I'm sure and as long as she seems to want to be there with me , we'll be in it for the long haul. In the end I'd love for her to do Agility and other forms of trials. I think she needs that in her life and surely I'll enjoy it just as much as her. I'm already clearing off a wall for awards and pictures. We have homework to do for the next 5 days until next saturday, where we show how much we trained. I'll keep you guys updated if you like, because this is going to be an amazing adventure!!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

It's great to hear how committed you are to training Sadie!!! Good for you!
You are a good responsible owner. YEA SADIE!! Good Luck!


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Hi and welcome to the forum.
Wow does that bring back memories! I can bet you that over 99% of us on this forum who have trained a dog or two can totally relate to EVERYTHING you wrote. I for one would love to hear future updates. And thanks again for the trip down memory lane.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

I can relate to some of that. It is so good to see a new members committed to their dogs. Welcome and keep us updated.


----------



## Sadiesdream (Jul 11, 2008)

I'm just hoping she'll stay focused. I love bonding with my friend and she makes daily life so much more enjoyable. To come from a dog that was kept outside to free range, destroying everything in the womans yard, to sleeping in her crate every night and obeying and not being destructive, even without classes she has come a LOOONNNG way. I rescued her from a family that the mother got pregnant and they didn't want her anymore so they just stuck her outside. She was tearing up landscaping and bushes and the young couple placed an ad. My wife and I were the first to respond. Honestly I knew this would be best for Sadie, the original owner started "crying" as we began to leave, and I told them that she would be well taken care of and loved, and she is. But now she gets all the attention she desired then, and she has never been an issue for us. Today our trainer told us it was bad that we allowed her to sleep at the foot of the bed and stuff like that, but honestly we dont allow it every night, maybe once a week, but I enkoy the security that my wife and I feel from her and the bond it has created so far. Just like I asked the trainer, how can I stop doing that? It's not as much as Sadie demanding she sleeps on the bed, but that I don't mind that she does. Is this so bad? Allowing her to do so will it corrupt the training I'm trying to teach her now? Is it something I should wait until she has progressed into later stages of training before allowing again? Or not at all?


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

_*Today our trainer told us it was bad that we allowed her to sleep at the foot of the bed and stuff like that, but honestly we dont allow it every night, maybe once a week, but I enkoy the security that my wife and I feel from her and the bond it has created so far. Just like I asked the trainer, how can I stop doing that? It's not as much as Sadie demanding she sleeps on the bed, but that I don't mind that she does. Is this so bad? Allowing her to do so will it corrupt the training I'm trying to teach her now? Is it something I should wait until she has progressed into later stages of training before allowing again? Or not at all?*_

Speaking as a trainer, one thing that's important to remembr is that a well-trained dog is a matter of YOUR opinion and not anyone else's... not mine, not your trainers, not your neighbors. If you enjoy your dog sleeping at the foot of the bed, I see no problem with it so long as:

A. She'll hop down promptly when asked (teaching "off", etc.)
B. She's not ever tried to guard the bed -- i.e., growling when you try to move her or bump her while you're all in the bed, or she won't let *you* get in the bed when she's on it, etc.
C. So long as you don't feel like the dog is constantly being successful at running the show around the house.

My dogs sleep in my bed with me. Not all the time, but we do it. I enjoy it. Granted, I don't start it until they're about 18 months and we've established a good working relationship, but with that in place, I see no real problem with it.

I'm glad to hear you enjoyed class so much! Just remember to take it all with a grain of salt. Use the information you feel is helpful for you and don't be afraid to tailor it to better meet the needs of your dog in your home. Training is rarely a one size fits all activity. 

Happy Training!

-Stephanie


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Sadiesdream said:


> Today was exciting for Sadir to say the least. When we arrived at Obedience school here in Cumming ,GA Sadie went crazy. She noticed all the dogs ranging from small to large and I could tell she was REALLY excited. Sadie is a smart girl, she has always been a fast learner and she loves peoples attention just like all Goldens. But today even after I spoke so highly of her, she seemed to want to do her own thing for the first part of the day. I'm not spending TONS of money on this class but its 8 weeks long for $120, you get training materials and properly sized training collar for your dog, so its not all that bad, some schools in the area are alot more.
> 
> So the classes are small which I love, means ALOT less distractions for her to find. Classes are limited to only 6 dogs all the same size. Honestly, as I started listening and learning new techniques, I realized I've been training Sadie wrong the entire time. Yes it worked but now I'm having to change directions with alot of stuff and after being explained what I was doing, man I felt like a bad "pack leader". I was sorta in shock, and as the class went on it was like Sadie and I connected and she looked up at me and I looked at her at the same time, and my wife said she noticed I had an ohh crap look on my face. :doh: I learned alot today and so did Sadie. I have to say this will be a large step for us to bond together and to have a much stronger connection. I desire that with her more then she could imagine I'm sure and as long as she seems to want to be there with me , we'll be in it for the long haul. In the end I'd love for her to do Agility and other forms of trials. I think she needs that in her life and surely I'll enjoy it just as much as her. I'm already clearing off a wall for awards and pictures. We have homework to do for the next 5 days until next saturday, where we show how much we trained. I'll keep you guys updated if you like, because this is going to be an amazing adventure!!


Sounds like youre in it for the long term...have fun and enjoy the ride!!


----------



## Sadiesdream (Jul 11, 2008)

FlyingQuizini said:


> Speaking as a trainer, one thing that's important to remembr is that a well-trained dog is a matter of YOUR opinion and not anyone else's... not mine, not your trainers, not your neighbors. If you enjoy your dog sleeping at the foot of the bed, I see no problem with it so long as:
> My dogs sleep in my bed with me. Not all the time, but we do it. I enjoy it. Granted, I don't start it until they're about 18 months and we've established a good working relationship, but with that in place, I see no real problem with it.
> -Stephanie


Thats what I really wanted to hear. Granted Sadie isn't 18 months, at this point she is right at one year old. She has never shown any aggresiveness to me and my wife ever. She gets off when told, she always get down so my wife and I can get in the bed then gets back on and will jump back up gives us a good night kiss and goes lays down at the foot of the bed. She is my daughter  And I don't want to give that up with her because I can see its really important to her when she does do it. So I think at this point I'm going to use it as a reward for her, when she does good at training class, or when we do our homework, then she can sleep on the bed during the weekend, but if not she'll have to wait until the next following week. I don't want her to ever get the idea that she deserves to sleep on my bed, and I don't mind reinforcing that at all. I just want to make sure that I'm being proactive towards our training and not sabatoshing it with actions I do at the house. I really love my girl, she is one of the greatets things thats ever happened to my wife and I. We don't want kids right now, but we have our friends bring their kids over and Sadie adores them. So I can tell she will be a great companion for our kids once we have them, but I can't be 100% positive until that time comes, but she hasn't given me a reason to think differently. But thank you for your couraging words.


----------



## stan and ollie (Apr 20, 2008)

I started Stan in basic obedience today also. I just did this a year ago with Oliver and I could have done it by myself but going to class is fun, it's social for the dog and I can learn everything I can. And one thing I've learned is that your trainer doesn't live with you. Or really know you in 8 weeks. I took Oliver to all levels of obedience. Our older dog suddenly died. Oliver was so lost that I took him back for Obedience Competition classes and he loves them. We will not be on Quiz's level any time soon but it is something to shoot for. Quiz is perfect. You should look at videos of Quiz when he earned his CD. Wow!


----------



## Sadiesdream (Jul 11, 2008)

I'm sorry about your lose. Its hard losing a "kid". I wish you lots of luck with obed class. I think its really good for Sadie. Today we started our "homework" and she seemed alot more tuned int to my commands than when we're at the school. Less destractions and less people to call out commands she seemed really into it. So its seems its going to be a real good thing for us and I can't wait to see how far we take it. I cant wait to get into agility and other trials. But first things first.


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

stan and ollie said:


> I started Stan in basic obedience today also. I just did this a year ago with Oliver and I could have done it by myself but going to class is fun, it's social for the dog and I can learn everything I can. And one thing I've learned is that your trainer doesn't live with you. Or really know you in 8 weeks. I took Oliver to all levels of obedience. Our older dog suddenly died. Oliver was so lost that I took him back for Obedience Competition classes and he loves them. We will not be on Quiz's level any time soon but it is something to shoot for. Quiz is perfect. You should look at videos of Quiz when he earned his CD. Wow!


Awww, thanks for the compliment on Quiz! We're far from perfect, but we do enjoy training and like to set our standards high!


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Sadiesdream said:


> I'm sorry about your lose. Its hard losing a "kid". I wish you lots of luck with obed class. I think its really good for Sadie. Today we started our "homework" and she seemed alot more tuned int to my commands than when we're at the school. Less destractions and less people to call out commands she seemed really into it. So its seems its going to be a real good thing for us and I can't wait to see how far we take it. I cant wait to get into agility and other trials. But first things first.


Ah yes, things often go better at home that at class! I tell all my students that working while in class is like participating in the Olympics of Dog Training! It's WAAAAAAY more distracting to the dog to ask him to work in an unfamiliar place with distractions. The good news is that the more you do it, the easier it gets, so be patient and keep up the great work! I also suggest training in as many different urban places as possible. I love hanging around outside shopping centers, etc. and training. Go at a level your dog can handle... but the more work around distractions, the better!


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

As a trainer, I believe it is my duty to provide you with the tools to help you have the dog that _you_ want. Each dog is different, even within a litter, so training needs to be "individualized".
I agree with Stephanie - I don't care if you think that it is okay for your dog to lay on the dining room table when you eat, as long as it is on YOUR terms - she gets up there when asked by you, and gets off of there when told by you. I also agree with getting out into lots of different environments and situations - great for learning to work through distractions and for confidence building - yours and the dog's.

I love that moment when a light goes on in both the dog and the owner's heads, and they "get it". A well trained dog is a happy dog, IMO. Because they are wonderful to live with and we let them know that we think so, which makes them even more eager to please. 

Yes, please, continue to share your training adventures with us!


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

It sounds like you already have such a great bond and you can see how much you love her. I think training your first dog creates such a special bond because you are both learning together along the way. Have fun, she sounds like a smart cookie!


----------



## Sadiesdream (Jul 11, 2008)

Hey everyone,

a few weeks have passed and I wanted to give everyone an update on Sadie Mae. She has stood out from the rest of the class. Everyone else seems to be a great deal behind us and our instructor has brought it to my attention heheh. Yesterday we showed off our off leash control and recalls and Sadie passed with flying colors, she didnt even sputter. It was kinda humerous because as we were called to make our way to the wall to start the sit-downs one of the girls in the class made a comment, dallas do you need off leash security, and tammy our instructor stepped in and said its not Sadie I'm worried about  She was referencing to the girl because she has this huge bull mastif that she can't control at all. So atleast she is trying. So anyhow everything went great, people seem to notice our bond on the training floor, because after every exercise that we get good comments on, we always give high-5 to each other, its like 2 peas in a pod. So 2 weeks and graduation is here. I'm excited!! Sadie has come along ways in such short time and I'm so thrilled that we've started working together the way we have. I can't wait for agility/rally!! I'm SOOOO Excited!!!!:


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Way to go Sadie and Dad.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

wonderful to hear your update....sounds like you two are indeed "two peas in a pod"!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Congratulations to Sadie Mae for finding the perfect home and her own family. You are succeeding and feeling proud- also, it is so nice for the instructor to chart improvements to stay inspired him/herself.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

You deserve to be proud of yours and Sadie's progress! How exciting! I think obedience classes are one of the best things you can do for yourself and your pup!


----------



## Sadiesdream (Jul 11, 2008)

Today Was Graduation Day!!!!

I've never been so prroud  I know I know its just Obed 1 but still my furkid graduated!!! BOOOYAAAHHH. So we had our test today and Sadie did GREAT!! She had a few things taking her attention away from the tasks at hand but all in all she got the job done. There was the cutest Dalmatian in our class that is so hyper, and sadie thinks she is her best friend. So I got some pictures of Sadie in her graduation cap HEHE, I could read her mind, she was like stop it dad, you're embarassing me!! So we're off for Rally now. We had intentions of doing Obed 2 but the director said she thinks Sadie is ready to move on to Rally. We did our final test, had refreshments and cookies and the furkids got to run around and play with each other. All in all it was a great day!


----------



## Groundhog (Jul 26, 2008)

Congrats Sadie & Dad !! Great Job! I am exited myself, Takoda and I go to our last puppy class next Sat and it's our Graduation Day. I know it's not a big deal for a puppy class, but we will be going on to Advanced Puppy Class , then whatever we decide to tackle. 
Congrats again, have any pictures???
Deb


----------



## Sadiesdream (Jul 11, 2008)

*PICTURES!!!! More to come!!*

*







*


----------

